# Thoughts on Instagram?



## leeshification (Jul 2, 2016)

I've had a photography account on Instagram for a few years now but just recently started trying to regularly update it. Does anyone have any tips for how to succeed on Instagram or any thoughts on running a social media account in general? Good photography accounts to follow? Thank you!


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

Might be useful to the beginning professional.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 2, 2016)

What's Instagram?


----------



## table1349 (Jul 2, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> What's Instagram?


Here we go again........


----------



## spiralout462 (Jul 2, 2016)

Never visited the site myself.


----------



## kathykitty778 (Jul 27, 2016)

I just like to comment on the pictures I like and that tends to get me some follows. but that was 2 years ago.Not sure how it is now


----------



## TheLibrarian (Jul 27, 2016)

Post regularly, network and socialize in real life if they have any interest in the business and/ or if they just think you're cool they'll go look at it, add others and they tend to add you or at least look and you have the chance to wow them with your work, funny thing is some people add you and you're like cool brah i'll add you too then they delete you! You get what you give and having an awesome instagram account probably doesn't get you too much anyway.

Can i add my instagram?- barelycomposed


----------



## EIngerson (Jul 27, 2016)

Had nothing but problems with instagram. Hacked twice, photos stolen, all kinds of garbage. But some people like it.


----------



## table1349 (Jul 28, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Had nothing but problems with instagram. Hacked twice, photos stolen, all kinds of garbage. But some people like it.


Yep some people like being beaten with whips by women in tight leather outfits.  There is no accounting for what people will like or do.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't use it, looked at the Terms and that was a deal breaker. (I don't necessarily read all of it either, I can usually skim thru and I'll find something objectionable quick enough.)


----------



## table1349 (Feb 18, 2017)

This is the future with instagram.


----------

